# Phragmipedium caricinum



## ORG (Jan 8, 2009)

*Phragmipedium caricinum *is not so often in trade but a wonderful species for culture in the greenhouse or on the windowsill. The species grows and flowers very easy.
Short time ago I had the luck to get a clone with branched inflorescences.
At first started the inflorescence







then came the bud











then the flowers opened


























Here the whole plant






I hope that it needs not so long time that the plant is so big like the following











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

Very pretty

I've seen one in Ed M's collection and it is growing well, but sometimes a reluctant bloomer.

It seems to like cooler temps than pearcei, and it can get rather warm here in TN


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW - quite the show!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice. How big is the pot?


----------



## nikv (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all these photos with us! :clap:


----------



## ORG (Jan 8, 2009)

Dear Eric,
the pot is on the top 12 cm
Phrag. caricinum can be cultivated in a temperated room together with the other Phragmis and also Paphis

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2009)

I _*love*_ caricinum. It's such a little cutie.


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's nice Olaf! Thanks for posting all these photos!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 8, 2009)

:clap: Beautiful! It was nice to see the blooms from the start! Thanks! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 9, 2009)

It is a beautiful phrag. The progression photos are great. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2009)

super photo sequence and great blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

That is one of the most intense colored caricinums I believe I've ever seen. Is this a result of line breeding Olaf? I loved the picture sequencing as others have said and every shot prefect. I'd like to get a divison of that baby!


----------



## Magicboy (Jan 9, 2009)

No you're so right, that is not often in trade! What a wonderful plant and photos! :clap: Don't hesitate to contact me if you are going to divide it! oke:


----------



## philoserenus (Jan 9, 2009)

wow pretty cute and pretty dark. i have one that is blooming size too. im waiting for it to spike... any cultural hints?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 9, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> That is one of the most intense colored caricinums I believe I've ever seen. Is this a result of line breeding Olaf? I loved the picture sequencing as others have said and every shot prefect. I'd like to get a divison of that baby!



I'm agreeing with Rick, one of the most intense colored I've seen too, the red stripes on the dorsal are very wide and impressive...


----------



## ORG (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it is nor from line-breeding. It was a selected plant longer time in culture. So I get a part of.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

ORG said:


> I think it is nor from line-breeding. It was a selected plant longer time in culture. So I get a part of.
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf


You lucky guy!


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe we could get some pollen from this lovely plant Olaf to put into our mere mortal clones??:drool::drool:

Any one else have them in bloom?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Maybe we could get some pollen from this lovely plant Olaf to put into our mere mortal clones??:drool::drool:
> 
> Any one else have them in bloom?



I do have some in spike...!:drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic!!! Outstanding colours!!! Great photos!!


----------

